# Severe Separation Anxiety!! help please!



## Poodlebeguiled

It sounds like you're doing soooo much just right. But you started too late. I would say you need to hire yourself a CERTIFIED veterinary behaviorist. There are things on youtube, like from Kikopup (love that trainer) but they're more geared to conditioning a pup in the first place. What you're doing sounds very similar. You can take a look though...google kiko pup separation anxiety. But I think this sounds very severe and you're going to need some real one on one help and an evaluating of your dog if this is to have a chance of improvement. 

Have you done some obedience with her regularly? Look up some confidence building games...like tug. There are others. Just google how to build confidence in a dog. This can go a long way. 

Poor girl... It may not be all about the fact that she has always been with you, though it probably plays a big role. Lots of dogs have separation anxiety in various degrees. It is probably her temperament having much to do with it. And likely the combination of that and environment caused this to blossom into a full blown anxiety problem. I'd check with the vet again about trying another medication if there is one...if this isn't very effective. 

I am so sorry you're having to deal with this, especially when you're expecting. (congratulations on the upcoming baby) I have to commend you on sticking it out and working through this problem rather than dumping her on someone else. It's hard work. It will cost money to hire a behaviorist but you may not need too many sessions to get you going on a protocol. Don't get a regular trainer in this case. You really need someone specialized. Get references too. Keep us posted. I'm hoping for some improvement for your girl, not only so she can enjoy her life better, but so you guys can...for heaven's sake.


----------



## Summerhouse

I had a similar problem. Lots of things happened unexpectedly when he came home as a pup which just meant there was always someone in the house and he never got left alone and separation training just didn't happen because life was hectic.

He was closer to 2 years before I got him sorted. I took a sideways approach of teaching him how to be calm and relaxed before we did the separation training. It's takes a lot of daily commitment but it really helped. I used Karen Overalls relaxation protocol. I downloaded the MP3 files on my phone which makes it really easy to follow rather than using printed out sheets. 
Here's a link for the downloads but do a search and there's lots more info on other sites.
Relaxation Protocol MP3 Files


----------



## fjm

I would second the fully qualified behaviourist. I think you need both professional advice and professional support, especially with a baby on the way. Relaxation work will certainly help, but I don't think anything will be as effective as having someone who can look at your household dynamics and help you understand the very best way of helping your dog - and then hold your hand while you work through the inevitable set backs.


----------



## PuffDaddy

I hope that you are able to get a behaviorist as well, it certainly sounds like it's time to call a professional. I can only empathize with you. My friend has a small poodle with this exact issue and level of intensity. It is very stressful for her to live with because she is single and she often can't go places without neighbors complaining. It causes a lot of problems, and I know that it can be an impediment to your life in many ways. If your dog can learn to be calm at the right time, then I am sure everyone's life will improve. It sounds like you have really done your best, and it would be nice to hear how the problem resolves. Definitely invest in the right behavior specialist now, and hopefully that makes things much easier in the future. Congrats on your baby!


----------



## jphil77

I know it’s been a while since this has been posted but I’m curious to know if/how you managed to deal with the anxiety issues


----------

